# Projekt Odenwälder Schmetterling



## rayc (21. April 2006)

Im Februar hatte ein Biker aus Michelstadt die Idee den kompletten *Odenwälder Schmetterling* zu befahren.
Nähere Infos zum Schmetterling findet man unter http://www.tg-odenwald.de/schmetterling/
Der Schmetterling besteht aus 4 Flügeln:
- *Frankenweg* im Nordosten des Odenwaldes mit *95 km und 2200 Hm*
- *Alemannenweg* im Nordwesten  mit *125 km und 3200 Hm*
- *Burgundenweg* im Südosten mit 140 km
- *Bardener Weg* im Südwesten mit 150 km

Den einen oder anderen ist diese neue Wegmarkierung mit den Schmetterling vielleicht schon aufgefallen.
Das ist ein neues Wegesystem vom Odenwaldkreis eingerichtet mit Mehrtageswanderungen zwischen 100 und 150 km. Die Routenführung incl. Karten und genauer Beschreibung ist auf der Homepage (http://www.tg-odenwald.de/schmetterling/) des Schmetterlings zu finden. 
Es geht oft über Pfade wobei meist die Wanderrouten des Odenwaldclubs genutzt werden. 

Den *Frankenweg* sind einige Biker aus Michelstadt und paar Melibokus-Biker gemeinsam am 8.4 gefahren.
Dies ist der leichteste Flügeln (95 km und 2200 Hm laut Hac4) und dürfte für viele an einen Tag zu fahren sein.
Für den Frankenweg benötigt man die Karten TF 20-6, TF 20-3 und TF 20-7.
Andere karten taugen eher nicht, insbesondere ist der schlecht ausgeschilderte Fränkische Rotweinweg auf anderen Karten nicht verzeichnet.

Die Wegführung auf der anderen Seite des Mains auf den fränkischen Weinwanderweg war nicht einfach. Wir hatten massiv Probleme die Ausschilderung zu finden und zu folgen.
Dafür haben wir dann 2 nette Trails entdeckt.
Eine tragepasse in eins der weinberge habe wir leider einbauen müssen.

Start war um 8:30 in Michelstadt/Fürstenau, um 18:00 waren wir dann wieder in Fürstenau.
Albrecht hatte kurz vorm Ziel 2 Platten  
Insgesammt waren wir mit 10 Leuten (5 Locals aus Michelstadt und 5 Melibokus-Biker) unterwegs!

Das Essen im Kloster Engelberg ist nicht zu empfehlen, da nur kalte Sachen zu kaufen waren, also umbedingt vorher einkehren!
Dafür war der trail vom Kloster runter richtig heftig  

Bilder dieser tour sind hier zu finden (einfach auf das Bild klicken):




Da einige Interssenten nicht dabei sein konnten, wird es einen zweiten Termin geben, sobald odw-biker I+II aus Malle zurück sind.

Der *Alemannenweg* sind 3 Biker dann bereits am 15.4 (Ostersamstag) gefahren:
Für den Alemanenweg benötigt man die Karten TF 20-2, TF 20-5, TF 20-6 und TF 20-3.
Ein zweiter Termin ist am 13.5 mit Start in Michelstadt.
Da die 3200 Hm für die meisten Biker schon zu viel ist, besteht die Überlegung diesen Flügel auch als 2-Tages Tour anzubieten. 

Dieser Flügel hat 125 km und 3200 Hm laut Hac4. Roland's Polar hatte sogar 3400 Hm angezeigt!
Reine Fahrzeit war 9:10, mit Pausen 12 Stunden.
Es kamen dann noch 30 km aus DA für An-/Heimfahrt zur Villa dazu.

Wir (Roland, Jürgen und ich) sind an der Villa Journal in Jugenheim um 8:35 gestartet. Über den Burgenweg bis zum Fürstenlager, dann Richtung Felsberg. Die Abfahrt über das weisse X im Felsenmeer über die Treppen ist nicht ohne, insbesondere da die Holzstufen nass rutschig waren. Über Neunkirchner Höhe, vorbei am wasserfall bei Rodenstein. Mittagspause haben wir in Reichelsheim (knapp eine Stunde) gemacht.
In Michelstadt waren wir um 14:45, weiter ging es gemeinsam mit Jockel und Stefan bis zum Otzberg. In Brensbach haben wir uns wieder getrennt.
Jürgen musste kurz hinter Rodau leider aus Zeitgründen aussteigen.
Kurz hinter Nieder-Modau auf den Weg nach Neutsch fing der Regen an.
Um 19:15 waren wir am Frankenstein. Dann bei Regen über den Burgenweg (auch die Magnetsteine sind wir gefahren   ), Tannenberg, Heiligenberg zur Villa Journal in Jugenheim. Um 20:40 hatten wir es dann endlich gepackt.
Aufgrund der schlammigen Wege war das ganze eine recht anstrengende Tour. Wir waren recht zügig unterwegs und haben wenig Pausen gemacht.

Mein Fazit ist, das selbst bei trockenen Wegverhältnissen  diese Tour für die wenigsten an einen Tag zu packen ist.

Bilder dieser Tour sind hier zu finden (einfach auf das Bild klicken):




Die GPS-Daten vom Schmetterling in den Formaten GPX, KML, OVL, G7T, PCX5 und Magellan

Zur Zeit habe ich nur für die Flügel Frankenweg und Alemanenweg als GPS-Track.
KML ist für GoogleEarth.
OVL für Top50 und MagicMaps.
GPX für Garmin MapSource, TTQV, ...
PCX5 für Fugawi, ...
LOG für Magellan.

Die zwei südlichen Flügeln werden wir wohl nur als 2-Tages Tour machen können, wahrscheinlich übersteigen sie deutlich die 3000 Hm-Marke.
Mir fehlen leider noch die notwendigen Papierkarten um diese Flügel mit MagicMaps 3D durchplanen zu können, dann könnte ich die Höhenmeter recht genau sagen.

Vielleicht ist der eine oder andere inspiriert den Schmetterling auch zu fahren.
Gerne können sich Interessenten sich unseren Befahrungen anschliessen.

Der 2. termin für den Alemannenweg ist der 13.5.
Für den Frankenweg steht noch kein zweiter termin fest.
Die anderen Flügeln ist noch nicht geplant. Diese werden wir wohl eher im Sommer fahren.

Bei Interesse poste ich hier gerne die Termine, sobald diese feststehen.

Ray


----------



## Andreas (21. April 2006)

Wow Ray,

das Projekt klingt gut. Vom Schmetterling habe ich bisher noch nichts gehoert. Das ist mal eine Alternative zu den Odenwald Crosses Sued und West.

Interessanter Bericht  

Es waere schoen, wenn Du die Termine hier posten wuerdest.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rayc (21. April 2006)

Andreas schrieb:
			
		

> Wow Ray,
> 
> das Projekt klingt gut. Vom Schmetterling habe ich bisher noch nichts gehoert. Das ist mal eine Alternative zu den Odenwald Crosses Sued und West.
> 
> ...



hi Andreas,
hast du dir die Seite vom Schmetterling angeschaut?

Du hast recht, es ist eine Alternative zu den Odenwald Xen.
Bin letztes jahr "roten Balken" und "weißes X" von DA bis HD gefahren und das "gelbe Quadrat" von Benheim bis Miltenberg. Ich hatte schon über eine Diagonal-Cross nachgedacht, da kam Jockel mit der Idee den Schmetterling zu fahren.

Jockel hat für den Sa, 13.05.2006 mit Start um 08:00 ab Michelstadt/Fürstenau die Befahrung des Alemanenweges geplant.
Evt. wird der Start auf 6:00 vorverlegt, um den zeitlichen Druck etwas zu nehmen. 
Bei entsprechender starker Nachfrage würde er den Start an die Bergstrasse verlegen.
Alternativ wird darüber nachgedacht, parallel am 13./14.5 die Tour auch als 2Tages-tour zumachen.
Das würde so aussehen, das man an der bergstrasse einsteigt und mit nach Michelstadt fährt, dort im Gasthaus oder im Zelt übernachtet. Und am So von Michelstadt zurück an die Bergstrasse fährt.
Noch haben sich keine Interessenten für diese Variante gemeldet.

Ray


----------



## odw-biker (22. April 2006)

Hallo Ray,
die Odw-Biker sind seit gestern  aus Malle zurück und bereit für die Schmetterlingswege.  
Haben nun mit Schrecken festgestellt, dass der 2. Termin 13.05. für den Alemannenweg  leider mit dem Gäsbock-Marathon in der Pfalz zusammenfällt, bei dem wir unbedingt an den Start gehen möchten. 
Vielleicht finden wir noch einen anderen Termin.  

Viele Grüsse aus dem Odenwald
die odw-biker


----------



## rayc (24. April 2006)

odw-biker schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Ray,
> die Odw-Biker sind seit gestern  aus Malle zurück und bereit für die Schmetterlingswege.
> Haben nun mit Schrecken festgestellt, dass der 2. Termin 13.05. für den Alemannenweg  leider mit dem Gäsbock-Marathon in der Pfalz zusammenfällt, bei dem wir unbedingt an den Start gehen möchten.
> Vielleicht finden wir noch einen anderen Termin.
> ...



Hi odw-biker,

viele RR-km auf Malle gesammelt? 

Inzwischen ist ja auch hier das Wetter gut genug um in "Kurz" fahren.

sprich/mail mal Jockel an, evt. ist er bereit den termin um 1 Woche zu verschieben.

Wegen den Frankenweg setzt dich mal mit Jürgen in Verbindung. Ihr 3 werdet schon einen termin finden, der für euch 3 passt.

Bei den Südflügel müssen wir dann schauen, wie wir das machen.

Für den Badener Weg feht mir die Karte TF20-12 (HD) und TF20-10 (Beerfelden).
Wenn du diese hast und mir leihen würdest, kann ich diesen Flügel mit MagicMaps durchplanen.

Grüße
Ray


----------



## odw-biker (24. April 2006)

Hi Ray,

Mallorca war echt klasse, haben viele km (1363) gesammelt, mit dem Rennrad hat man da ganz schnell 100 km und mehr zusammen.  
Wegen dem Frankenweg bzw. Alemannenweg werden wir uns mal mit Jockel bzw. Jürgen in Verbindung setzen.
Haben uns den Burgundenweg angeschaut und wollen hier eine zwei-Tages-Tour (evtl. 6./7. Mai oder 20./21.Mai) einstellen.
Den größten Teil der Wegstrecke kennen wir.
140 km und weit über 3000 hm sind für einen Tag mit dem MTB sehr viel, eine Übernachtung wäre da wahrscheinlich besser.
Man könnte z.B. in Weinheim starten und bis Rothenberg fahren und dann dort oder in Raubach (sehr schöne Trailabfahrt ins Hinterbachtal)  übernachten (ca. 78 Km) und am folgenden Tag weiter bis Weinheim (ca. 62 km). 
Oder man könnte in Michelstadt bzw. Erbach starten und im Naturfreundehaus Kohlhof übernachten (ca. 73 km) und am nächsten Tag weiter bis Erbach (ca. 67 km).
Die Karten Nr. 10 und 12 haben wir, allerdings sind diese schon arg beansprucht. Wenn Du sie einscannen mußt, wird das bestimmt schwierig, wir können sie Dir aber gerne bei einer der nächsten Touren mitbringen.
Ciao
Konny und Markus


----------



## rayc (24. April 2006)

odw-biker schrieb:
			
		

> Haben uns den Burgundenweg angeschaut und wollen hier eine zwei-Tages-Tour (evtl. 6./7. Mai oder 20./21.Mai) einstellen.
> Den größten Teil der Wegstrecke kennen wir.
> 140 km und weit über 3000 hm sind für einen Tag mit dem MTB sehr viel, eine Übernachtung wäre da wahrscheinlich besser.
> Man könnte z.B. in Weinheim starten und bis Rothenberg fahren und dann dort oder in Raubach (sehr schöne Trailabfahrt ins Hinterbachtal)  übernachten (ca. 78 Km) und am folgenden Tag weiter bis Weinheim (ca. 62 km).
> ...


Hörrt sich gut an. 
NUr passsen mir beide termine nicht. Einmal Hochzeit und dann der schinderhannes-Mara.
versucht doch an diesen terminen die beiden Nord-Flügel zu fahren.

Im Juni sieht es noch schlechter aus, da sind 3. Maras hintereinander. (24h-Limburg 10.6, Kiedrich 18.6, Frammersbach 25.6).
Wie wärs mit den 8.7 ? 
Ach nee, da fahre ich ja auch einen Mara  

Ich brauche die Papierkarten nur um die Wegmarkierungen zu sehen. Eine Digitale Karte habe ich ja, MagicMaps. hier sind aber die Wegmarkierungen nicht drin.
Also lege ich die Papierkarte neben den rechner um zusehen, auf welchen wegen welcher Wanderweg  lang geht.
Das nette dabei ist, das mir MagicMaps nicht nur denn GPS-track zum nachfahren erstellt, sondern ich auch gleich die km (okay, es sind 140 km) und Höhenmeter sehe.
Dann erst will/kann ich entscheiden ob man es an einen Tag mit einer kleinen ausgewählten Gruppe fahren kann. Bis 4000Hm finde ich mindestens einen Mitfahrer, ansonsten müsste ich alleine fahre. Darauf habe ich definitv keine Lust.
Sinnvoller ist sicherlich die 2-tages Variante, das ist keine frage.

In welche richtung willst du fahren, im Uhrzeigersinn oder gegen den Uhrzeiger?
Aufjeden fall ist mir weinheim als startpunkt lieber, da notfalls mit ÖPNV anfahrbar.

Ray


----------



## rayc (6. Mai 2006)

*der zweite Termin für den Frankenweg (95 km und 2200 Hm) ist am So, 07.05.2006 mit Start um 09:00 ab Michelstadt.
*
Geführt wird die Tour von Konny und Markus (odw-biker+odw-bikerII).
Also wer mit will, sollte sich per PM bei odw-biker melden.


Der Burgunderweg hat 140 km und 4100 Hm. Diesen werden wir an zwei Tagen fahren.
Die Details sind wir noch am klären.
Entweder als 2-Tages-Tour mit Übernachtung oder in 2 Etappen an verschiedenen Wochenenden.
Dabei muss noch geklärt werden, ob das verkehrstechnisch lösbar ist.
Voraussichtlicher Termin ist am 27.5/28.5.

Ray


----------



## rayc (11. Mai 2006)

*Der zweite termin für den Alemanenweg ist der Sa, 13.05.2006 um 10:00 ab Jugenheim, Villa Journal.*

Es wird nur die Süd-Hälfte über Neunkirchner Höhe bis Michelstadt gefahren.
Das sind etwa 1600 Hm und 60 km.

Wer möchte kann dann am So, die zweite Hälfte (Michelstadt-Frankenstein-Jugenheim) fahren. 
Bitte Bescheid geben, wer mitfahren möchte!



*Der Burgunderweg wird am 27.5 gefahren.
*Wahrscheinlich ab Weinheim, HD bis Hirschborn. Und dann Strasse zurück.
Geführt wird diese Etappe von odw-biker.
Die zweite Etappe des Burgunderweges wird dann einandermal gefahren.

Ray


----------



## rayc (17. März 2007)

Ich wurde darauf hingewiesen das die Links nicht mehr stimmen, daher ein Update:

Bilder dieser tour sind hier zu finden (einfach auf das Bild klicken):




Bilder dieser Tour sind hier zu finden (einfach auf das Bild klicken):




Die GPS-Daten vom Schmetterling in den Formaten GPX, KML, OVL, G7T, PCX5 und Magellan

Zur Zeit habe ich nur für die Flügel Frankenweg und Alemanenweg als GPS-Track.
KML ist für GoogleEarth.
OVL für Top50 und MagicMaps.
GPX für Garmin MapSource, TTQV, ...
PCX5 für Fugawi, ...
LOG für Magellan.

So sollte es wieder gehen.

Ray


----------



## luigi4711 (17. März 2007)

Super... Dankeschön!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mali (2. April 2009)

Hallo zusammen,
hab die Sache mit dem Odenwald-Schmetterling hier so verfolgt, und interessieren mich hauptsächlich für den Badischen Weg und ein Bisschen für den Frankenweg. Ist den Badischen Weg inzwischen schon jemand gefahren? Wie hoch ist der Trailanteil (Spaßfaktor) und hat jemand GPS-Daten?
Grüßle mali


----------



## Larry4711 (3. April 2009)

Wenn sich ein paar nette Biker fänden wäre ich mit dabei die Routen abzufahren.

Grüße
Der Larry


----------



## LionelCSG (15. April 2009)

Hallo Larry!
Aus welcher Gegend kommst Du denn? Würde mir evtl im Sommer den Schmetterling mal näher ansehen wollen...


----------



## rayc (15. April 2009)

Da der obige Link nicht mehr geht, jetzt über GPSIES:
Frankenweg:
http://www.gpsies.de/map.do?fileId=vwlpcvlqdbsjosgo
Alemanenweg:
http://www.gpsies.de/map.do?fileId=lkyvsydcmrxyrzxj

Das sind aber die alten Strecken, bevor es eine eigene Markierung für den Schmetterling gab!
Der Streckenverlauf hat sich teilweise deutlich geändert.

Ray


----------



## Larry4711 (15. April 2009)

Aus Laudenbach an der Bergstraße, zwischen Heppenheim und Weinheim.

Bin immer für ne schöne Tour zu begeistern.

Grüße
Larry


----------



## rayc (13. Juli 2012)

Der Link http://www.tg-odenwald.de/schmetterling/ geht nicht mehr.

Weis jemand wo der Schmetterling jetzt zu finden ist?

ray


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raccoon78 (13. Juli 2012)

http://www.odenwaldquelle.de/familie/schmetterling.php

http://www.regioausflug.de/odenwald/alemannenweg.php

Mehr gibts wohl leider nicht mehr 

Ich hatte ja getippt, dass unsere Freunde vom Geo Park was darüber haben, aber Fehlanzeige, die sind wohl zu sehr damit beschäftigt, die Tourismuswerbetrommel für romantische und aufregend wilde Mountainbiketouren auf der B47 und der B3 zu rühren.....


----------



## rayc (13. Juli 2012)

raccoon78 schrieb:


> http://www.odenwaldquelle.de/familie/schmetterling.php
> 
> http://www.regioausflug.de/odenwald/alemannenweg.php
> 
> Mehr gibts wohl leider nicht mehr


Mehr habe ich leider auch nicht gefunden.


raccoon78 schrieb:


> Ich hatte ja getippt, dass unsere Freunde vom Geo Park was darüber haben, aber Fehlanzeige, die sind wohl zu sehr damit beschäftigt, die Tourismuswerbetrommel für romantische und aufregend wilde Mountainbiketouren auf der B47 und der B3 zu rühren.....



Ach, deswegen sind aus Versehen ein Teil von HP1 mit den Rennrad gefahren 

ray


----------



## raccoon78 (13. Juli 2012)

Ein bisschen was hab ich noch gefunden...

http://www.odenwald.de/index.php?id=654

http://www.alemannenweg.de/alemannenweg/lage/


----------



## rayc (13. Juli 2012)

Hmm, wundert mich das man nichts mehr findet.

Naja, vielleicht sollte ich den GEOPark anschreiben das ich gerne den Schmetterling fahren möchte, ähh wandern möchte. 

ray


----------



## Jockel2 (13. Juli 2012)

Hi Ray
Den Alemannenweg findest Du bei gpsies Strecken von trailfuchs
Die anderen Strecken vom Schmetterling will man meines Wissens nicht mehr bewerben, sondern sich nur noch auf die neuen Qualitätswanderwege konzentrieren. Deshalb hat man die Seite geschlossen.
Schade den die anderen 3 wären gute Empfehlungen für leichte 2 Tages MTB Touren. Sind gerade erst den Frankenweg gefahren. Technisch leicht aber landschaftlich sehr schön (vor allen der Rotweinwanderweg am Main entlang und das gelbe Quadrat von Rüdenau nach Michelstadt).
Ich glaube ich habe die Ausdrucke noch von allen Wegen. Kannst Du haben.

Jockel


----------



## rayc (14. Juli 2012)

Danke für die Erklärung, habe mich schon gewundert warum man nichts mehr findet.

ray


----------



## Devilz1985 (9. September 2012)

Ich habe den Alemannenweg versucht und bin naja .... gescheitert
Bin von Beerfurth bis Wersau und von dort eingestiegen .... bin bis Seeheim drauf geblieben aber dann kam nix mehr außer heisse Luft

Bin dann dem gelben B gefolgt (Burgenweg?? oder ist das dann der Blaue) Auerbachs Schloß habe ich dann auch noch mitgenommen,von da nach Hochstedten richtung Heimat!
Respekt wer den an einem Tag durch fährt


----------



## Perga (10. September 2012)

Das gelbe B ist der Blütenweg, er ist bei weiten nicht so schwer wie das blaue B (Burgenweg). Den gelben könnte man auch locker mit einem Trekkingrad fahren. Dafür bietet er viel freie Aussicht in die Rheinebene.


----------



## Peter-S (10. September 2012)

Die Streckendaten der vier Strecken sind bei *GPSies *mit dem *Suchbegriff "Odenwald Schmetterling"* zu finden.


----------



## Devilz1985 (10. September 2012)

Perga schrieb:


> Das gelbe B ist der Blütenweg, er ist bei weiten nicht so schwer wie das blaue B (Burgenweg). Den gelben könnte man auch locker mit einem Trekkingrad fahren. Dafür bietet er viel freie Aussicht in die Rheinebene.


 
Glaub mir ich war froh das gelbe B zu sehen ..... Ich bin dann so wenig wie möglich die Berge rauf gekrabbelt!Habe mich ein wenig überschätzt ich hatte am Ende 90 km und 1820 Hm auf der Uhr,das mir dann doch ein wenig heftig
Naja nächstes Jahr wird er nochmal probiert aber mit mehr training


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Perga (11. September 2012)

*g* - nee, wollte deine Leistung ja nicht kleinschreiben, zumal ich selbst auch nach ca 1800HM gescheitert bin als ich mir das blaue B vornahm  die schmerzen in den Knien bergauf wurden unerträglich, so dass ich mich über die flache Rheinebene heimtrollte.


----------



## Devilz1985 (11. September 2012)

oh je genauso wie ich  Habe sonst nir Knieschmerzen,habe auch meine Klickis oder Sattel nicht verändert von daher einfach überlastung,denke ich!  Also die Strecke ist schon verdammt schön ... zumindest was ich gesehen habe aber auch halt knackig
Das Problem zumindest wenn du im etwas tiefen Odenwald wohnst,dann musst du halt nochma über den Berg .... egal wie

Wie gesagt nächstes Jahr auf ein neues,mit mehr Pausen und mehr training


----------



## slatanic (19. August 2013)

Hallo

vielleicht kann mir hier jemand weiter helfen

würde diese Woche gerne noch ne Tagestour machen und hab mir den Frankenweg ausgesucht, nur leider finde ich kein Infos ausser GPS Tracks die mir nix bringen da ich kein Navi habe. Hat hier jemand Kenntnis davon welche Markierung der Frankenweg hat und wie gut diese ist.
Alemanen & Burgenweg waren einwandfrei ausgeschildert,der Nibelungensteig ebenso.


Danke und Gruß


----------



## hawiro (19. August 2013)

Den GPX-Track kannst Du mit QLandkarte GT (OpenSource, für alle gängigen Betriebssysteme verfügbar) direkt laden & auf der OpenStreetMap darstellen. Die OpenStreetMap wird von QLandkarte dynamisch aus dem Internet geladen. Den angezeigten Track kannst Du dann mit der Karte drucken.

Alternativ kannst Du den GPX-Track mit einem Konverter (GPSBabel, ist OpenSource und für alle gängigen Betriebssysteme verfügbar) in KML verwandeln und dann in Google Earth oder Google Maps anzeigen & als Karte ausdrucken. 

Wären das evtl. Alternativen/Notlösungen?


----------



## slatanic (19. August 2013)

ok das ist ja schon mal was,,,,
will aber auch nicht an jeder Abzweigung die Karte zücken müssen
deshalb würde ich gern wissen ob es für den Frankenweg noch ein Wanderzeichen gibt.
bin eben mal en Stück vom Burgundenweg gefahren und hab keine Zeichen entdeckt,
geh mal davon das der Alemanenweg der einzigste ist der noch markiert ist von den vier Schmetterlingswegen.

Danke


----------



## rayc (19. August 2013)

slatanic schrieb:


> geh mal davon das der Alemanenweg der einzigste ist der noch markiert ist von den vier Schmetterlingswegen.



ist leider so. 

aber die "alten" Schmetterlingwege folgen bestehenden Wanderwegen.
Damit könnte man sich ein Roadbook schreiben.

Ray


----------



## Peter-S (20. August 2013)

... ich habe von allen vier Strecken die .gpx Daten, die können dann mit div. Software locker zu einem Roadbook gedruckt werden 
Suche mal bei gpsies.com nach "odenwald Schmetterling" oder nach meinen Strecken "Peter_Seliger".


----------



## Andreas (21. August 2013)

Peter-S schrieb:


> ... ich habe von allen vier Strecken die .gpx Daten, die können dann mit div. Software locker zu einem Roadbook gedruckt werden
> Suche mal bei gpsies.com nach "odenwald Schmetterling" oder nach meinen Strecken "Peter_Seliger".



Im Netz geht nichts verloren


----------



## slatanic (21. August 2013)

werd mir wohl doch en Garmin kaufen müssen, da ist so ne Tour einfach stressfreier,,,,
bin halt gestern den Alemannenweg gefahren, zur Abwechslung in die andere Richtung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Devilz1985 (21. August 2013)

slatanic schrieb:


> werd mir wohl doch en Garmin kaufen müssen, da ist so ne Tour einfach stressfreier,,,,
> bin halt gestern den Alemannenweg gefahren, zur Abwechslung in die andere Richtung



Aber nicht komplett oder??


----------



## slatanic (21. August 2013)

doch, so ein zwei Tagestouren im Jahr gehen 
der A-weg ist ja net so schlimm, der Nibelungensteig ist um einiges schwieriger


----------



## Devilz1985 (21. August 2013)

der Alemannenweg hat doch aber auch 130 km und irgendwas in die 3000 hm ... puhh Respekt wer das so an nem Tag fährt
Nibelungensteig sind halt tragepassagen dabei die bissel Zeit kosten,hat auch mehr hm als der A-weg?!


----------



## slatanic (21. August 2013)

ja Alemanenweg sind ca. 150 km mit 3500 HM
eigentlich komplett fahrbar,,,,bissl quälen gehört dazu 
Nibelungensteig sind ca 140km mit 4500 HM teils nicht fahrbar aber sehr schön  da man meist von der Zivilisation abgeschnitten ist


----------



## derfati (1. März 2016)

Hallo. Ich hätte mal eine Frage zum Alemannenweg. In welcher Richtung macht der Weg mehr Sinn/Spaß? Wir würden in Michelstadt starten.

Danke und Grüße
Thorsten


----------



## Devilz1985 (1. März 2016)

Michelstadt ist ja Start und Ziel und bis zur unterhalb der Spreng ja gleich,würde dann Richtung Beerfurther Schlößchen/Gersprenztal fahren und Rückzugs vom Otzberg über die Hohe Straße Richtung Spreng .
Die Beschilderung bei Otzberg war bissel komisch letzten Herbst.
Fahrt ihr alles an einem Tag?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derfati (1. März 2016)

Danke für die Antwort. Nein, an 2 Tagen. Also im Uhrzeigersinn, wenn ich dich richtig verstanden habe?


----------



## Jockel2 (2. März 2016)

Ich würde anders herum empfehlen. Der Alemannenweg ist landschaftlich schön und abwechslungsreich, hat aber kaum Trailanteil. Der schönste Trail ist die Abfahrt von der Neunkircher Höhe zum Rodenstein. Deshalb bin ich den gegen den Uhrzeigersinn gefahren.


----------



## derfati (2. März 2016)

Ok. Danke für den Tipp.


----------



## JensL (2. März 2016)

Jockel2 schrieb:


> Ich würde anders herum empfehlen. Der Alemannenweg ist landschaftlich schön und abwechslungsreich, hat aber kaum Trailanteil. Der schönste Trail ist die Abfahrt von der Neunkircher Höhe zum Rodenstein. Deshalb bin ich den gegen den Uhrzeigersinn gefahren.


 
Sehe ich genauso, fahre auch immer gegen den Uhrzeigersinn. Wo wollt ihr den übernachten?


----------



## derfati (2. März 2016)

Das weiß ich noch nicht so genau. Irgendwo an der Bergstraße vielleicht. 
Zur Diskussion steht aber auch der Vulkanring.


----------

